# small skiff questions - gladesman vs. sm1444



## mpl1978 (Apr 14, 2016)

I am getting rid of my 19ft key west bay boat and downsizing to a tiller or small center console, as I want something very, very simple. I live in Hollywood Fl and have decided that the only fishing I like is fly fishing for inshore species. For me, that means small local canals or driving south or across the alley to the glades, or up the coast to the Indian river area (never fished it). Because I will soon be in the market, I have been reviewing the classifieds for several months......my question is why does a 2007 era gladesman fetch 7k+, when a new SM1444 costs about the same. I have never been on either and never owned a flats boat either. I love the look of the gladesman, but is it a far superior craft than a newer salt marsh sm1444? I am not looking for a utility knife boat, but a simple, one purpose craft that i can take my son out fly fishing in some really skinny shit. For the sub 10k craft I am looking for, what boats should I be looking at, or avoiding. I am aware of gheenoes so need to mention them. THANKS~!


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Boats are worth what people are willing to pay for them. Also, comparing a Gman to a SM1444 is not really fair to either boat. They are two very different boats with two very different origins.

Supply and demand is a factor as well. There is a finite number of those little east cape canoes around, while the SM1444 is still currently under production. Built quality is also a giant factor, and they are priced accordingly.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

used boats.


----------

